# Your take on 9mm carbine



## gawntrail (Jan 31, 2019)

I’m interested in complimenting my EDC 9mm handgun with a 9mm AR pistol (10.5 barrel with can) for the get home bag/go bag. Thoughts?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

gawntrail said:


> I'm interested in complimenting my EDC 9mm handgun with a 9mm AR pistol (10.5 barrel with can) for the get home bag/go bag. Thoughts?


I have several friends who have an AR pistol. They love them. I like the 9 mm round. Whatever weapon, it is worthless if you don't get proficient with it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Just a question, and I know this can be preference, but why stick with the 9mm caliber when you are upgrading to a carbine?
Simplicity of ammo management?


----------



## gawntrail (Jan 31, 2019)

Kauboy said:


> Just a question, and I know this can be preference, but why stick with the 9mm caliber when you are upgrading to a carbine?
> Simplicity of ammo management?


Yes and suppressed subsonic defensive 9mm is very quiet and lowest chance of pass through. This will be a true SHTF get home type firearm.


----------



## gawntrail (Jan 31, 2019)

Denton said:


> I have several friends who have an AR pistol. They love them. I like the 9 mm round. Whatever weapon, it is worthless if you don't get proficient with it.


Working on setting up shooting area at home now for better practice economics.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

gawntrail said:


> Working on setting up shooting area at home now for better practice economics.


Here's the thing about a get-home AR pistol. Do you really need it? Are you really going to put it in your vehicle? Is it a good expenditure? Are you just wanting to buy something other people are thinking are cool and "necessary?"


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The sub 2000 is a good choice for a get home carbine. It folds, compact, light weight, and from what I understand, very reliable. At about 500 bucks, if it gets stolen your not going to be to upset.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am a fan of the 9mm. I am also a fan of AR pistols having just finished an 11" 7.62x39 AR pistol upper to add to my 8.5" 5.56 AR pistol. I also have a JR Carbine in 9mm and like it very much. My two Daughters will more readily shoot this than a 5.56 AR.
Nothing wrong with choosing a 9mm AR pistol to compliment your 9mm handgun. If this works for you, then great.
I picked an 11" 7.62x39 pistol for a few reasons. It is a good round for self defense, you can buy it cheaply and it performs well coming out of a shorter barrel (like the 300 BO).
I commonly bring my AR pistol with either upper in my vehicle to work and otherwise in a short soft case with 5 spare mags. In my opinion, it is practical to bring an AR pistol with you in your vehicle pending your local laws.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds like some one is just trying to justify buying a new toy.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think it's a great idea. The 9x19mm is pretty much standard, and ammunition can be found in most outlets. Then there's the benefit of the magazines. Most of these larger platforms take the magazine that goes with your CCW.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

PO beat me to it but I would suggest the same weapon choice. Main reason I use the same mag and ammo in my CCW and carbine.


----------



## gawntrail (Jan 31, 2019)

ekim said:


> Sounds like some one is just trying to justify buying a new toy.


Indirectly. Yes. My 5.56 AR pistol is in the bag now. Subsonic suppressed is still a hefty pop. Still lots of energy hitting a body and moving right through. 5.56 is better at home I think.

So, yes. New toys always need some sort of justification. My wife is cool with it and will probably want one too!!

I appreciate the input.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

9mm carbine is fun lower cost plinking and range time. It could come in some what handy post STHF. Not high on a list of must haves. Not a replacement for a good rifle. But if other needs are met and the cost is not a big deal go for it.


----------



## gawntrail (Jan 31, 2019)

The Tourist said:


> I think it's a great idea. The 9x19mm is pretty much standard, and ammunition can be found in most outlets. Then there's the benefit of the magazines. Most of these larger platforms take the magazine that goes with your CCW.


CC is XD.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Go ahead flame me but IMO an AR converted to a pistol in 9MM is a waste of time and money . But once again if neither of those madder have at it.
In most cases you will fail but 9MM has take a man out at 100 Yards The drop is crazy and mist will not hit the mark in the real world.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

9mm carbine ... why not? However, I wouldn't go the AR route. Instead, I'd buy the Ruger and have compact compatibility with my Glock mags.

Here's a review:

Ruger's NEW 9mm PC Carbine


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

gawntrail said:


> Yes and suppressed subsonic defensive 9mm is very quiet and lowest chance of pass through. This will be a true SHTF get home type firearm.


Aren't all these benefits achieved with a handgun? You are indeed receiving the added benefit of better control (two handed) and optional accessories, but are those benefits enough to justify the added weight and gear?

I'll give you my line of thinking, and you're free to ignore it.
If I already have a quiet, low caliber, lower powered option at the ready, having another with the exact same characteristics, but taking up a larger profile, would not be the best choice when my focus is on getting to my destination quickly.
Not drawing attention would be a preferred option. Any size of rifle will defeat this goal.
However, if the decision has been made to step up to a larger profile, and retain the quiet, low caliber handgun as backup, taking a step up in power seems like the only choice to me.
Weigh the advantages and disadvantages of a pistol caliber to a rifle caliber, and then decide if it makes more sense to just stick with the 9mm handgun, or step up to a true rifle caliber for that rifle platform.
I see it from a different perspective than you. I would not put a pistol caliber into a larger profile, but I would be thrilled to put a rifle caliber into a comparatively smaller one. All the advantages of the round, and only a small sacrifice to muzzle velocity and sight radius.

Again, your priorities are likely different from mine, so take the above and extract what you like, disregard what you don't, and do what works for you.

EDIT: I just noticed you say you already have a 5.56 pistol in the bag. Personally, I'd stick with that option, or if the itch is too much, maybe go just a tiny bit bigger. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Pic of my 5.56 pistol with 7.62x39 upper above it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Could always go with the PLR 16 for that matter. I bought this from a guy that was moving for a song. I have had no issues with it.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

gawntrail said:


> Yes and suppressed subsonic defensive 9mm is very quiet and lowest chance of pass through. This will be a true SHTF get home type firearm.


9mm, even at the higher bullet weights isn't subsonic unless you handload it for the rifle. A factory loaded heavy bullet may be subsonic in a 3" barreled pistol.

9mm is great for a pistol but with its shorter bullet it's not well shaped (high ballistic coefficient) in a rifle for longer shots (over 100 yds) without keyholing.

I've nothing against pistol caliber carbines, lots of fun to shoot. But you've got to recognize and be willing to accept their shortcomings in a rifle.

If I was forced to choose one caliber for pistol and rifle I'd probably go with .40. But even then it's not a good round for a rifle at 150 yds.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Would scare me if I was a booger. lol.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This popped up in my YouTube feed today:





A suppressed, 300BLK, true AR pistol.
Almost brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't really get the AR pistol idea. To each their own, though.

I am a fan of pistol caliber carbines for their compatibility to carry pistols. That Ruger PCC is on my list of wants. When they make it in .45, it will be even higher on my list of wants.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> I have several friends who have an AR pistol. They love them. I like the 9 mm round. *Whatever weapon, it is worthless if you don't get proficient with it.*


+1 on the bolded bit!


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I have to say I love my Ruger PC 9. It breaks down small enough to fit in my laptop bag with no problem. I can put it together or take it down with one hand. Hasn't misfed once. So far its been as accurate as I am out to 75yards.

I would recommend it to anybody.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I went with a .380 but with pistol ammo made now there isn't that much difference in how they preform,IMO.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

gawntrail said:


> I'm interested in complimenting my EDC 9mm handgun with a 9mm AR pistol (10.5 barrel with can) for the get home bag/go bag. Thoughts?


It does make you wonder if you're just trying to justify a new weapon... and I'm the last person who should stand in your way. The 9mm round has plenty of efficient power at close ranges to stop threats. If you increase a barrel to 10.5 inches you will improve velocity, accuracy and range... all of which are good things. What are you waiting for? Get on with it man!


----------



## borg (Sep 16, 2017)

My little AR-9 is the most fun gun I have to shoot. Rock solid reliability, almost no recoil and a tack-driver at the range. It's on the far left in the picture.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

borg said:


> My little AR-9 is the most fun gun I have to shoot. Rock solid reliability, almost no recoil and a tack-driver at the range. It's on the far left in the picture.
> View attachment 103003


Is that a Galil pistol second from the right?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

In my mind a handgun should fit in the hand, not some legally carry around sawed off AR. The advantage of an auto is hand meets hand when reloading, harder to do with AR pistols. I would like to see someone stuff one in their belt for CCW.

I understand the "why do you carry it thing" . Just too brazen, look at me type of thing.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

First off, . . . I would not do it, . . . 9mm is a goofy little wimpy round only good for CQB, . . . and not very good for even that.

Plinking pop cans and milk jugs is it's biggest fan base.

But having said that, . . . (mark it as personal opinion) . . . I've read where a number of folks in the LEO community have 9mm carbines, . . . toss em in the trunk, . . . get em out for serious work where bullets passing thru walls could be a problem.

AND, . . . this is one of the favorite choices for them: https://www.hi-pointfirearms.com/hi-point-carbines/hi-point-9mm-carbine.php

Good luck on your decision, . . . but one thought I'd like to add, . . . at least in Ohio, . . . I cannot have a loaded carbine or rifle in my vehicle while driving. I can have a loaded PISTOL, . . .

That's why I opted for the AR pistol as my GHB assistant. I can lay it right on that passenger seat, . . . trouble starts, . . . reach and grab.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Too much variance from state to state laws, should be fixed.


----------



## borg (Sep 16, 2017)

Yes it is a Galil Ace Pistol in 308 Winchester. Second is a Sig MPX Carbine in 9mm. Fourth is a Ruger SR22 Tactical 22.


----------



## borg (Sep 16, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Is that a Galil pistol second from the right?


Yes, it's a Galil Ace pistol in 308 Winchester.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

borg said:


> Yes, it's a Galil Ace pistol in 308 Winchester.


Nice. I have heard that Galils are the cat's meow.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Being an old man and a SWAT type back in the day, I still love the roller delay blowback HK MP5. I miss my issued one, full auto. I am torn between an MP-5 clone and the SIG MPK. My son can get an empployee discount on the SIG at a sweet price. I love 9mm subguns.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

gawntrail said:


> I'm interested in complimenting my EDC 9mm handgun with a 9mm AR pistol (10.5 barrel with can) for the get home bag/go bag. Thoughts?


Not exactly sure why you'd want a 9mm carbine to supplement your side arm. I'm assuming it's mostly for interchangeability of ammo and mags?

Personally, the size, weight, and minimal added performance of a 9mm carbine does not justify it's addition to my pack. If I am going to add something that heavy to my pack, it has to perform exceptionally.

The size and weight comparison between a 9mm carbine and ar15 pistol is very close. That being said, if I were to choose between the two, I'd go with the one that provides superior ballistic performance for the same size and weight. I'd go with a AR15 pistol.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Verba Bellum said:


> Not exactly sure why you'd want a 9mm carbine to supplement your side arm. I'm assuming it's mostly for interchangeability of ammo and mags?
> 
> Personally, the size, weight, and minimal added performance of a 9mm carbine does not justify it's addition to my pack. If I am going to add something that heavy to my pack, it has to perform exceptionally.
> 
> The size and weight comparison between a 9mm carbine and ar15 pistol is very close. That being said, if I were to choose between the two, I'd go with the one that provides superior ballistic performance for the same size and weight. I'd go with a AR15 pistol.


While I agree that I would prefer an AR15 pistol over a 9mm carbine (specifically a 7.62x39 pistol like one of my truck guns is), to each their own. I have a JR Carbine 9mm carbine and it is super fun to shoot and with the 16" barrel is an effective weapon on soft targets out to 100 yards. Takes Glock mag, including 33 rounders.
This is it.






You can convert to a .40 or .45 caliber as well.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I like that my Ruger 9mm PCC comes in a takedown version that I can toss on my back, in its case, and be used as needed - to supplement my 9mm CC. It handles very well and I put an inexpensive red dot on it. For me, carry 1 type of ammo is more than convenient. it's my trunk gun and locked in my car, hidden. I would take it if I have to hike it home without the car...

It's easy to shoot with little recoil. If I need something else, I do have an AR and 2 .308's (one sniper rifle, and one semi-CQB rifle) as needed - if i'm home...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## borg (Sep 16, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Nice. I have heard that Galils are the cat's meow.


It's a really nice shooting gun. Unfortunately 308 Winchester is so pricey that I don't shoot it often. I'm the second owner on that Galil... my Gunsmith friend traded it to me for a Kriss Vector Carbine that I was going to sell. I still have my Vector pistol in 9mm... the geek in me loves that they are so different compared to my AR style guns. The bolt on the Vectors travels back then down so you don't really get muzzle rise.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

borg said:


> It's a really nice shooting gun. Unfortunately 308 Winchester is so pricey that I don't shoot it often. I'm the second owner on that Galil... my Gunsmith friend traded it to me for a Kriss Vector Carbine that I was going to sell. I still have my Vector pistol in 9mm... the geek in me loves that they are so different compared to my AR style guns. The bolt on the Vectors travels back then down so you don't really get muzzle rise.


I certainly like it and would love to have one.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

The handsome husband has so many I can't keep track, but I have a CZ Scorpion that I really like. Nice to shoot and accurate. Wins you tons of "cool grandma" points with the grandsons.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

RedLion said:


> While I agree that I would prefer an AR15 pistol over a 9mm carbine (specifically a 7.62x39 pistol like one of my truck guns is), to each their own. I have a JR Carbine 9mm carbine and it is super fun to shoot and with the 16" barrel is an effective weapon on soft targets out to 100 yards. Takes Glock mag, including 33 rounders.
> This is it. You can convert to a .40 or .45 caliber as well.


Yeah, you're right about "to each his own". But sometimes people make terrible choices, and that's where sound advice comes in... Since we're talking about a "get home" rig... like you said, 100 meters is probably as good as it gets for a 9mm carbine.... For all intents and purposes of a "get home" rig... a 9mm carbine just doesn't fulfill the requirements. Don't get me wrong, 9mm carbines have their niche... but it's a very small niche... I wouldn't choose a 9mm carbine unless I was a security officer inside a crowded building defending it against an assault... That's about the only role I can think of that a 9mm carbine fulfills. When you're on the run outdoors, and you may be facing combatants with soft armor at 150+ yards (and 150 yards is not that far away) a 9mm carbine will get you killed... a AR15 or AK47 however, will tear through that soft armor past 300 yards.... At the same size and weight, you might as well just get a AR15 or AK47/74.

If neither one of your firearms can penetrate soft armor... *You gotta ask yourself: *
What purpose does the carbine serve if it has similar limitations as the side arm?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Verba Bellum said:


> Yeah, you're right about "to each his own". But sometimes people make terrible choices, and that's where sound advice comes in... Since we're talking about a "get home" rig... like you said, 100 meters is probably as good as it gets for a 9mm carbine.... For all intents and purposes of a "get home" rig... a 9mm carbine just doesn't fulfill the requirements. Don't get me wrong, 9mm carbines have their niche... but it's a very small niche... I wouldn't choose a 9mm carbine unless I was a security officer inside a crowded building defending it against an assault... That's about the only role I can think of that a 9mm carbine fulfills. When you're on the run outdoors, and you may be facing combatants with soft armor at 150+ yards (and 150 yards is not that far away) a 9mm carbine will get you killed... a AR15 or AK47 however, will tear through that soft armor past 300 yards.... At the same size and weight, you might as well just get a AR15 or AK47/74.
> 
> If neither one of your firearms can penetrate soft armor... *You gotta ask yourself: *
> What purpose does the carbine serve if it has similar limitations as the side arm?


Or maybe I plan on using my .45 carbine in my crampt neighborhood because I am good with it and I don't want to use the penetrating round of my M1A.
Yes, some people make terrible choices but their choices aren't terrible because you disagree with them.

No, I've never been a mall cop.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Denton said:


> Or maybe I plan on using my .45 carbine in my crampt neighborhood because I am good with it and I don't want to use the penetrating round of my M1A.
> Yes, some people make terrible choices but their choices aren't terrible because you disagree with them.
> 
> No, I've never been a mall cop.


Considering the fact that OP was asking for advice... I do believe the advice was warranted. Also, I didn't just say his choice was terrible.. I gave substantive reasons why


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Verba Bellum said:


> Considering the fact that OP was asking for advice... I do believe the advice was warranted. Also, I didn't just say his choice was terrible.. I gave substantive reasons why


Or, maybe you could have offered some supportive advice like getting good with whatever weapon is preferred.

Support people. Prompt them to use there preferred weapons and get accurate. A blown out throat with a 9mm is the same as with a 5.56. 
Embrace the weapons.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Verba Bellum,

Makes sense to me.



Verba Bellum said:


> Yeah, you're right about "to each his own". But sometimes people make terrible choices, and that's where sound advice comes in... Since we're talking about a "get home" rig... like you said, 100 meters is probably as good as it gets for a 9mm carbine.... For all intents and purposes of a "get home" rig... a 9mm carbine just doesn't fulfill the requirements. Don't get me wrong, 9mm carbines have their niche... but it's a very small niche... I wouldn't choose a 9mm carbine unless I was a security officer inside a crowded building defending it against an assault... That's about the only role I can think of that a 9mm carbine fulfills. When you're on the run outdoors, and you may be facing combatants with soft armor at 150+ yards (and 150 yards is not that far away) a 9mm carbine will get you killed... a AR15 or AK47 however, will tear through that soft armor past 300 yards.... At the same size and weight, you might as well just get a AR15 or AK47/74.
> 
> If neither one of your firearms can penetrate soft armor... *You gotta ask yourself: *
> What purpose does the carbine serve if it has similar limitations as the side arm?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

A shooting buddy Recently purchased the Keltec 9mm folding carbine. The gun seems to function ok, it’s fairly accurate, and it folds to fit into a bag. My opinion? This gun is a plastic piece of junk. I am no fan of Keltec guns. But, that is just my opinion. Oh yeah, after just a few weeks my buddy has the gun up for sale.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Denton, I'm sorry I didn't answer his question the way you wanted me to. I could tell people all day what they want to hear or I could give them my true opinion. 

And because he asked for our opinion I gave it to him. 

If we're going to support each other, then we got to say it as we see it. OP can decide if he wants to take my advice on his own .

I would never suggest that somebody try to out train the limitations of any device let alone alone a carbine. You wouldn't tell somebody to take a Cessna 172 to fight an F-16 and then say "if you train good enough maybe you stand a chance" . 

I can't offer supportive advice with something that I disagree with. Obviously, it goes without saying that he should practice with whatever he has. But OP was asking if he should get a certain carbine. He didn't say that he has it right now. Why would I advise him to buy it and then train with it if I don't think he should buy it? I'm going to tell him to get something else because that's my opinion, and that is what he asked for.

It might make me sound like an a****** but I'm just trying to help out. And if I sound like an a****** for trying to help out then so be it. But I can tell you honestly that I'm not trying to be an a******. Take it how you will. I'm just here to help man.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It's all good brother Verba Bellum! Pay no attention, @Denton is not the Jackbooted Thug we are looking for...

On a side note, I've been constantly calling his little call in radio show...the Denton and @Sasquatch Show..but they have blocked my phone. "They" say "they" want the truth but "they" can't handle the truth! :vs_smile:



Verba Bellum said:


> Denton, I'm sorry I didn't answer his question the way you wanted me to. I could tell people all day what they want to hear or I could give them my true opinion.
> 
> And because he asked for our opinion I gave it to him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> It's all good brother Verba Bellum! Pay no attention, @Denton is not the Jackbooted Thug we are looking for...
> 
> On a side note, I've been constantly calling his little call in radio show...the Denton and @Sasquatch Show..but they have blocked my phone. "They" say "they" want the truth but "they" can't handle the truth! :vs_smile:


 @Verba Bellum, pay no attention to @Slippy. I am a lovable little fuzzball and you know it.
As far as Slippy being blocked from the show and our cell phones, it is because he would call the show and play porno soundtracks as soon as we would take his call.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> @Verba Bellum, pay no attention to @Slippy. I am a lovable little fuzzball and you know it.
> As far as Slippy being blocked from the show and our cell phones, it is because he would call the show and play porno soundtracks as soon as we would take his call.


DRATS! :vs_mad:

Foiled Again...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Slippy you are one sick individual.  Guess that's why I like you.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Denton said:


> @Verba Bellum, pay no attention to @Slippy. I am a lovable little fuzzball and you know it.
> As far as Slippy being blocked from the show and our cell phones, it is because he would call the show and play porno soundtracks as soon as we would take his call.


Lol hahahahahahaha.... man I'm at work don't make me laugh that hard right now


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Verba Bellum said:


> Lol hahahahahahaha.... man I'm at work don't make me laugh that hard right now


I feel your pain. I head off to work in fourteen minutes.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

In everyones mind right now is the sound that Denton is talking about!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> The handsome husband has so many I can't keep track, but I have a CZ Scorpion that I really like. Nice to shoot and accurate. Wins you tons of "cool grandma" points with the grandsons.


Awesome carbine. I have a CZ Scorpion in my inventory. Great shooter and my wife can handle it. Light weight, easy to manipulate, and goes bang every time. It's good for in close around the house defense but for me, It would not be my first choice for bugging out or a GHB unless it was in my wife's hands. I would go to the AR pistol platform or SBR for that. Still, can't go wrong with the Scorpion.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> @Verba Bellum, pay no attention to @Slippy. I am a lovable little fuzzball and you know it.
> As far as Slippy being blocked from the show and our cell phones, it is because he would call the show and play porno soundtracks as soon as we would take his call.


You could call it Prepper Porno! Might help your ratings some. :vs_smirk:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Or maybe I plan on using my .45 carbine in my crampt neighborhood because I am good with it and I don't want to use the penetrating round of my M1A.
> Yes, some people make terrible choices but their choices aren't terrible because you disagree with them.
> 
> No, I've never been a mall cop.


You can pick what you want, your mistake will cost you your life.

I will take an M-4 carbine in 5.56 or an M1A1 US paratrooper carbine.

I have had a M1A1 carbine in each Jeep since the terr got whacked by the Donald.

In close, here, one of my 45 ACP subguns.

I don't care for any of the keltec line, too many problems, those can kill you.

Here is what my kid uses first, I say kid but she is 33 years old.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> You can pick what you want, your mistake will cost you your life.
> 
> I will take an M-4 carbine in 5.56 or an M1A1 US paratrooper carbine.
> 
> ...


 I gave my daughter a Colt LE6920 AR15 5.56. She already knew how to use one. Last year after seeing how well my 13 year old granddaughter shot the RPR 6.5 when we put her behind it. I gave her a very nice AR. Her school still has a Trap shooting team and the shoot against other schools. There is hope.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I love sub guns. My son works for SIG and gets a great discount. He is going to order me a 9mm SIG MPX-K in February to pay me back for some stuff his mother and I have done for him.I can't wait. I love that gun.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Since I'm an Old Geezer, and been shootin' longer than most here have even been alive, you know my idea of a handgun/carbine round compatibility may be a tad different than y'all.

My biggest want is a lever action carbine in 44 magnum to go with my Ruger Super Blackhawk.
Or, what would really float my boat is a Ruger Deerfield 44 magnum semi auto. They don't make them anymore, and rarely turn up used. People who have one don't want to give it up.

The 44 magnum will put someone down with less rounds required than a 9MM. And, since my handgun is a Ruger, it will handle the heaviest load Buffalo Bore makes. 
Why? Because it's just silly to have to shoot someone more than once.

As always, this is just my opinion. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

If that thing is a scary military looking gun and I was intent to lug a 9mm reg old Glock pistol or two and keep em hid. No sense in being a show dog.


----------

